# What Is A Brushless Motor



## rustlerkid (Jan 12, 2005)

:freak: You might think this is a dumb question but here it goes. WHAT IS A BRUSHLESS MOTOR and what is the difference between my motor amber speed gems 17 turn and a brushless motor. Before everybody says im dumb and makes fun of me be serious and tell me the answer thanks guys later.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Ok first you have to understand what a brush is. Im not going to explain how a brushed motor works since you can find that information in many places if you look. 

A brushless motor works differently, its windings are in the can and a magnet on a shaft rotates due to an electrical field generated around it. This doesn't require any power to flow into a moving part like a brushed motor, thus the motor doesnt have brushes.


----------



## rustlerkid (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks what are some good sites for these kinda qs?


----------



## OVAL4EVER (Jan 17, 2002)

A Better Question, What Is A Boneless Chicken, And How Do They Walk?


----------



## rustlerkid (Jan 12, 2005)

a better question than that. How do u make any friends by making fun of people who arnt as educated about rc cars as u. Grow up and try not to be a jerk.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm not sure he was making fun of you... but I must admit I don't know what he was saying for sure.

There are ALOT of sites out there that talk about brushless... I'm not sure I know of any that I could recomend. Many that I found by doing a google search either had a bunch of folks that claimed or seemed to know all about brushless, and a few who clearly new nothing, or the otherway around... and honestly I haven't seen any site that seemed to be a really good mix and/or was all that great.

I think Hobbytalk is likely to get better with regard to brushless, because I know for sure alot of people are now catching on to this 'new' thing... and I also know that when people around here do start getting some experiance in it, they will share their knowlege around here. 

So, I'd recomend searching google... and then also keep an eye out around here...


----------



## rustlerkid (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks dude ill look on google


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Chill....


----------



## rustlerkid (Jan 12, 2005)

sorry


----------

